# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Không cài đc Windows Installer 3.1?

## nguyen_phuonglien

mình cài windows installer 3.1 thì nó hiện lên thông báo này :"setup could not verify the integrity of the file update inf.make sure the crytographic service is running on this computer. ".
mặc dù mình đã vào control panel >services> cryptographic services chỉnh nhưng cũng không đc.bạn nào chỉ mình với

----------


## lechi217

không ai trả lời dùm mình ah ? mình đang cần cài cái này gấp để học sql 05.hix

----------


## rinkatori

trước đó bạn có cài chưa vậy?
nếu không được thì vô safmore mà cài đi.

----------

